# A short weekend in Missouri



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

Couple of weeks ago I went visiting a photographing/bug hobbyist friend Shelly (Sorry Rick will join your bug fair next time) for a bug fair in St. Joseph, MO. She is also kind enough to open up her backyard and let me bug hunting there. Since i am collecting some native species (esp. Stagmomantis sp.) and her place sounds like a bug heaven it would be a nice weekend bug hunting trip.

Following pics are all taken with my Sony cybershot H-20.

Off i go.... gate B76 to Kansas City







In slightly less than 2 hours.... i am in KC.






Shelly's husband gave me a ride to Savannah which is about 50 miles away from KC. and the bug hunting starts right away.....

I will upload more pics soon.... to be continue.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 26, 2009)

Ha ha! I think that the woman facing you in the first pic is calling security to say that a suspicious character -- maybe a terrorist -- is photographing her!


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

That's ok Yen. I was invited to do another show in Wilmington, NC however I hear it is much smaller than the Raleigh show. Next years Raleigh show is Sept. 25th.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad to hear you got some midwest bug hunting in! I hope you found lots of interesting native species of bugs.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope u got some pics of some different assassins! they are so neat looking.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Ha ha! I think that the woman facing you in the first pic is calling security to say that a suspicious character -- maybe a terrorist -- is photographing her!


You are right! I was very careful in taking the photo, aiming at the gate board instead of her, certainly don't want to mess around with the bald security guard who is a great candidate for WWF. Now that you mention terrorist, i feel lucky, cos that day was 9/11.



Rick said:


> That's ok Yen. I was invited to do another show in Wilmington, NC however I hear it is much smaller than the Raleigh show. Next years Raleigh show is Sept. 25th.


Sept. 25th. I will remember that. Will go bug hunting and checking out the mantis habitat in your area then.



Katnapper said:


> Glad to hear you got some midwest bug hunting in! I hope you found lots of interesting native species of bugs.


Thanks Kat! It was the first time travelling to Midwest since my first year college in Stillwater, OK. and that was in 1991. boy i feel old. Saw plenty of bugs, but for mantis I only found two species (Chinese and Carolina) as you can see in later pics.

Back to bug hunting........

Grasshopper is usually the first bug encounter on most of my bug hunt experience, no exception either on this trip.






THere are acres and acres of grass land, good area for bug hunting. So i jumped over the fence (after making sure there was no bull in proximity) and start taking pics.











Doesn't take very long to spot a mismolt adult female chinese mantis






THere were plenty of this beautiful crab/flower spider






Found one Carolina mantis nymph






A closer look






COlorful bugs


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, S. carolina and T. sinensis are the only species around here I've ever found or seen. Nice pics. Made me laugh about being careful of no bull in proximity.... I've been in that situation, lol.  :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I hope u got some pics of some different assassins! they are so neat looking.


Saw quite a few assassins Rebecca, but didn't take any photographs sorry  

Must be lunch time for this bunch






Busy working bees






Spot the mantis (*hint - chinese mantis)






More bugs






Plenty of mantis starting to pop out as the sun is right at the top











Soya bean field, close to the time to harvest, found some mantis there too.






Went back to look around near the house






and found more mantis






THey are everywhere


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

Wanna share some photos taken by Shelly when we bug hunting together, she uses SLR Nikon. Very nice pics so here we go

The crab spider






Carolina











Black and yellow wasp






blue faced meadowhawkre






Blue winged wasp






bumble bee






We went out looking for bugs at night too, thank god she brought her camera! I was surprise to see many mantis at night.











A crab spidy posting


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

Daddy longlegs






Female spider carries bunch of babies on her back






Gray tree frog






Jumping spider






Katydid






Monarch catepillar






Orb weaver






Carolina






Tree cricket






Yellow crab spider


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

After the afternoon bug hunt, we have BBQ, Shelly's hubby cook great food with his grill. Ah.... that's what I like to call a life!! Wouldn't mind having this type of life everyday.






I have collected enough Carolina speciment on this trip, a great start for my Stagmomantis sp. collection. So time to go back to Texas and find some Carolina too!

Bye Kansas City! time to go back Houston the next day.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics Yen. Your first mantis appears to be a male.

I wonder if all of the immature carolina mantids have parasites? They should be adult at this time of year.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 26, 2009)

Yen, once again, thanks for the show. Awesome. Were you flying South West? Looks like one of their terminals.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Great pics Yen. Your first mantis appears to be a male.I wonder if all of the immature carolina mantids have parasites? They should be adult at this time of year.


Thanks Rick. You are right, it is a male. boy did i wake up too early today?

One of the Carolina nymph I brought back was plump and refusing food, i was thinking it was going to molt, but the next day she appear skinny and there was a pupa on the bottom of the cage!! The mantis die the next day, i was pretty upset and crushed the pupa.... a mistake!



revmdn said:


> Yen, once again, thanks for the show. Awesome. Were you flying South West? Looks like one of their terminals.


Thanks Martin. I flew with Continental this time, the airline offers many flight time as the head quater is in Houston. South West also has an airport in Southern Houston, Used that airport once flying to Mexico.

I forgot to mention that my luggage was selected for inspection for some reason, the person checking my luggagge probably freak out finding the bugs


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> One of the Carolina nymph I brought back was plump and refusing food, i was thinking it was going to molt, but the next day she appear skinny and there was a pupa on the bottom of the cage!! The mantis die the next day, i was pretty upset and crushed the pupa.... a mistake!


We have a thread going about that right now in this forum. That is probably why those are still nymphs.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome pics yen. I always look forward to your stories, and hope your native species collection goes well. Also, you don't get in trouble for traveling with insects (even though they are native)? I always have to smuggle mine on board because I thought they would freak out and make me throw them away. Which is why I always leave my mantids at home and in the care of my mom.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Awesome pics yen. I always look forward to your stories, and hope your native species collection goes well. Also, you don't get in trouble for traveling with insects (even though they are native)? I always have to smuggle mine on board because I thought they would freak out and make me throw them away. Which is why I always leave my mantids at home and in the care of my mom.


Thanks! No problem for me. When I got home there was a note inside my luggage stated mine was open for inspection. I am sure they found the mantis as it was everywhere in the luggage and i didn't wrap them. I guess if you don't hand carry inside the plane coach, it is alright.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks! No problem for me. When I got home there was a note inside my luggage stated mine was open for inspection. I am sure they found the mantis as it was everywhere in the luggage and i didn't wrap them. I guess if you don't hand carry inside the plane coach, it is alright.


Wow, thanks for the info yen. I guess from now on I'll put them in my check-in luggage rather than my carry-on. And you never have any problems with the containers being broken or mantids tumbling around during flight? I know those baggage handlers show little to no respect for other people's luggage :angry:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Wow, thanks for the info yen. I guess from now on I'll put them in my check-in luggage rather than my carry-on. And you never have any problems with the containers being broken or mantids tumbling around during flight? I know those baggage handlers show little to no respect for other people's luggage :angry:


Well, i have a pretty durable luggage bag. Expect the bag to be tossed around so packing method is important. Also, bear in mind that there is always a risk carrying any insect aboard, eventhough it is for check-in.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Well, i have a pretty durable luggage bag. Expect the bag to be tossed around so packing method is important. Also, bear in mind that there is always a risk carrying any insect aboard, eventhough it is for check-in.


Okay, great advise. So I take it you keep the mantids in plastic containers? I think that if I can make sure the lid is okay, there's nothing inside the container to hit the mantids, and that the container won't break or be tossed around, I'll be okay. I just figured that the luggage went through some process that was harmful for insects. I don't know why, when harmful insects are often brought from one place to another this way. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome pics. Can't wait for you to come to bug fest next year.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 26, 2009)

these photos are great, thanks for sharing! I love all the color. however, I'm completely baffled by the whole parasite thing going around right now. :blink:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 27, 2009)

It is interesting to me how so many of the mantids appear to be males! I usually only find females - except this weekend I found a couple of males.


----------

